# Correctional Officer Adam Conrad



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Correctional Officer*
*Adam Conrad*
Marion County Sheriff's Office, Illinois

End of Watch: Wednesday, January 20, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 22

*Tour:* 1 year, 5 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Correctional Officer Adam Conrad was killed in a vehicle crash while conducting a prisoner transport at approximately 8:00 am.

The transport van he was driving went out of control while driving through an area of snow near Mount Vernon, Illinois. The van crossed the center median of I-57, near milepost 84, and was struck by a tractor trailer heading in the opposite direction.

Officer Conrad and the juvenile prisoner were both transported to area hospitals. Officer Conrad succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Conrad had served with the Marion County Sheriff's Office for 1-1/2 years. He is survived by his parents and brother.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Rich Stevenson
Marion County Sheriff's Office
204 N Washington Street
Salem, IL 62881

Phone: (618) 548-2141

Read more: Correctional Officer Adam Conrad


----------

